
F-35 fighter jet crashes in South Carolina on day $11.5bn deal announced - lando2319
https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/sep/29/f-35-fighter-jet-crashes-in-south-carolina-on-day-115bn-deal-announced?CMP=share_btn_tw&__twitter_impression=true
======
anonlastname
There is an "emporer's new clothes" joke to be made... The f-35 is not
"literally invisible."

------
yasp
The Trump bit is relevant how?

